# any schools in Ohio



## stickman71 (Jun 16, 2009)

hello,new to the forum. and i was wondering.

i live in Cincinnati,Ohio. i used to study Kali and pentjak silat. want into the marine corps. then when i came back to Cincinnati. the school was closed. i am very interested in getting back into study either one of these arts.regretfully, there are none in Cincinnati. can anyone help me locate a school?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2009)

There's a lot of stuff near Columbus, but I'm not sure who's in Ohio!


----------



## Brian Jones (Jun 16, 2009)

There are a couple of places. The Brown Institute in Dayton teaches silat and kali.  There is also a Sikal school I think near Kettering. 
  If you want to come up to Columbus you can try our school United Modern Arnis at the Hilliard Martial Arts Center. I'm sure there are soem schools in the Cinci area I am not aware of


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 16, 2009)

There's Balintawak in Cin:

Check this school out they would have the contact info for the Balintawak Instructor, I guess he's pretty high up or so...


http://www.cinciwingchun.com/home.html


All the best,


----------



## MJS (Jun 16, 2009)

stickman71 said:


> hello,new to the forum. and i was wondering.
> 
> i live in Cincinnati,Ohio. i used to study Kali and pentjak silat. want into the marine corps. then when i came back to Cincinnati. the school was closed. i am very interested in getting back into study either one of these arts.regretfully, there are none in Cincinnati. can anyone help me locate a school?


 
http://www.modernarnis.net/member/school.shtml#ohio

http://www.wmarnis.com/schools_us.htm

Not sure how close any of these are to you.


----------



## k_raben (Jul 21, 2009)

If I'm not too late...

I study Kali & Silat at Brown (http://www.browninstitute.xtra-site.com/), but only Kali right now as I have a fractured 5th MT and am in a boot.  Did it in class sparring.

Kali is Mon & Wed 7-8, Silat 8-9.  If you do come up, please ask for me.

Thank you,

Ken


----------



## k_raben (Jul 21, 2009)

I know this is this the FMA forum, but forgot to mention above that we will Ibu Rita of Mande Muda at our school this weekend (7/25 & 26)

Thank you,

Ken


----------



## baughman (Jul 28, 2009)

http://cincinnatibalintawak.homestead.com/index.html


That is there normal page. the Wing chun site doesnt really tell you anything.


----------

